
The fish shell is awesome - cmmn_nighthawk
https://jvns.ca/blog/2017/04/23/the-fish-shell-is-awesome/
======
bfred_it
Fish' auto completion is what's been keeping me on it all these years. I tried
to switch to zsh and hack some autocomplete on, but it didn't work nearly as
well.

